# Software > Linux >  Νέο κενό ασφαλείας στο λογισμικό Bash, ίσως να είναι πιο επικίνδυνο από το Heartbleed

## ydin

Σύμφωνα με ειδικούς ασφαλείας, ένα πρόσφατο κενό ασφάλειας που ανακαλύφθηκε σε ένα ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενο κομμάτι του λειτουργικού συστήματος Linux, το πολύ γνωστό "*Bash" με το οποίο ο χρήστης εισάγει εντολές στο λογισμικό πληκτρολογώντας εντολές, θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει μεγαλύτερη απειλή για τους χρήστες ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών από το "Heartbleed", κενό ασφαλείας που εμφανίστηκε τον Απρίλιο. Ένας πιθανός κακόβουλος χρήστης μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό το κενό ασφαλείας έτσι ώστε να πάρει τον πλήρη έλεγχο ενός στοχευμένου συστήματος, σε αντίθεση με το "Heartbleed" το οποίο επέτρεψε στους εισβολείς να κατασκοπεύουν τους υπολογιστές, χωρίς όμως να είναι δυνατός ο πλήρης έλεγχός τους, σύμφωνα με τον Dan Guido, διευθύνων σύμβουλο της εταιρείας ασφάλειας του κυβερνοχώρου Trail of Bits.

"Η μέθοδος της εκμετάλλευσης αυτού του ζητήματος είναι επίσης πολύ πιο απλή. Μπορείτε απλά να αντιγράψετε και να επικολλήσετε μια γραμμή κώδικα για να μπορέσετε να εκμεταλλευθείτε αυτό το κενό ασφαλείας."

Ο κ. Guido είπε ότι εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο να βγάλει εκτός σύνδεσης τους διακομιστές της εταιρίας του που δεν είναι κρίσιμοι για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της για να τους προστατεύσει από την επίθεση από κάποιον που θα προσπαθήσει να εκμεταλλευθεί το κενό ασφαλείας του Bash μέχρις ότου είναι δυνατή η επιδιόρθωση του λογισμικού.

Ο Tod Beardsley, ένας τεχνικός διευθυντής στην εταιρία ασφάλειας στον κυβερνοχώρο Rapid7, προειδοποίησε ότι το σφάλμα βαθμολογήθηκε με "10" για την σοβαρότητα, που σημαίνει ότι έχει το μέγιστο αντίκτυπο, ενώ βαθμολογήθηκε ως "χαμηλό" όσον αφορά την πολυπλοκότητα του κενού ασφαλείας, που σημαίνει ότι είναι σχετικά εύκολο για κάποιον κακόβουλο χρήστη να εξαπολύσει επιθέσεις. 

"Η Χρήση αυτού του κενού ασφαλείας, ο επιτιθέμενος μπορεί να πάρει υπό τον έλεγχό του το λειτουργικό σύστημα του υπολογιστή-στόχου, να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση σε εμπιστευτικές πληροφορίες, να κάνει αλλαγές, και τα λοιπά" δήλωσε ο Beardsley. "Όποιος διαχειρίζεται σύστημα το οποίο περιέχει το λογισμικό Bash, πρέπει να λάβει άμεσα μέτρα."

*

Πηγή: http://www.thelab.gr/eidiseis/neo-ke...ws-139337.html

----------


## Cha0s

CentOS 5,6,7 έχουν ήδη patches. Κάνετε απλά yum update να περαστεί το νέο Bash.

Για Ubuntu 12.04, 14.04 LTS, Debian 7 επίσης υπάρχουν έτοιμα patches. Με ένα apt-get update / apt-get upgrade θα περαστεί το νέο bash.

Για Debian 6 θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξετε τα repositories σε LTS για να περαστεί το patched bash.

https://wiki.debian.org/LTS/Using

----------


## Nikiforos

Οκ στο debian περασα ηδη, παλι καλα που στον mac mini G4 ξηλωσα το παλιο leopard mac os (δεν παει και παραπανω αυτο) που προφανως θα ειχε πολλα κενα ασφαλειας οπως ισως και αυτο με το bash και περασα πλεον σε debian testing ppc. Επισης για Archlinux περαστηκε κανονικα χτες το patch με pacman -Syu.

----------


## denlinux

*Για να ελέγξετε άμα ο bash σας είναι ευπαθής τρέξτε την εντολή:*
env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c 'echo hello'

Άμα σας βγάλει << vulnerable hello >> τότε είστε ευπαθής.

*Άμα έχετε κάνει ήδη install το patch τότε θα σας βγάλει:*

bash: warning: x: ignoring function definition attempt
bash: error importing function definition for `x'
hello

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτό δεν είναι μονο για mac os? Γιατί έτσι έλεγε σε μια σελιδα!

----------

